# [solved] My gpu lets system crash when it is stressed

## Elleni

Hello forum, 

as suggested in wow thread, I tried to stresstest gpu and could reproduce the hardlock of my system that only happens when starting wow or stressing gpu. 

When running glmark2 after a while, the system is hardlocked. Monitors are going to sleep and I can only hardreset the box. 

The box is a small form factor pc with an integrated intel onboard gpu that is deactivated, when I installed this one: 

http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/products/reader.en/product/radeon-r7-250-eyefinity-4.1604.html

Box: 

http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-c01570344

Its the sff version with E8500 Corde2 Duo @3.15 Ghz, 8 Gb of RAM and a powersupply of 240W. 

I have changed disks, installed an ssd for system and two sata 1 TB disks for a mirrored raid1 drive for userhome. Is it possible that the powersupply is to weak for these hardware? Or is the gpu more likely overheating?

I dont get any crashes in everyday use or by emerging for a long time, so I guess, the cpu is not the problem. 

How could I analyze this further in order to isolate this crashes on heavy gpu load?

I need help in how to underclock gpu, pcie or measure and find out if gpu gets to hot, or if powersupply is overcharged, or where the limitation is. 

Thanks in advance for any hints, that I would really appreciate. 

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.3.0 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.21-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.21-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E8500_@_3.16GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Swap:    9767516 total,   9767516 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 20 Oct 2016 17:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.5.2-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.21.7::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.12.6::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

x-portage

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                                         

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"                                                                                                                     

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                                          

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"                                      

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"                                                                                                                               

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"                                                                                                                   

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                                                     

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"                                                                                                                                  

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"               

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"                                                                                                                                   

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"                                                                                                         

LANG="de_CH.UTF-8"                                                                                                                                   

LC_ALL="de_CH.UTF-8"                                                                                                                                 

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"                                                                                                                    

MAKEOPTS="-j3"                                                                                                                                       

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                                       

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                                               

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"                                                          

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                                                                            

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gnutls gpm gtk hpcups iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ocr ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qml qt3support qt4 qt5 readline realtime scanner sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell spice sse sse2 sse3 ssh ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vhost-net vorbis vpx webrtc-aec widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext smp sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de el en fr it tr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de de_DE el en fr fr_FR it tr" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" SANE_BACKENDS="pixma" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeon radeonsi" XFCE_PLUGINS="clock power multiload-nandhp trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

lspci -v: 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 31

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff

        Memory behind bridge: f0000000-f00fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e0000000-00000000efffffff

        Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 4 Series Chipset HECI Controller

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        Memory at f012a000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

00:03.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PT IDER Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 4 Series Chipset PT IDER Controller

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at 2230 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 2258 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 2238 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 225c [size=4]

        I/O ports at 2220 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

00:03.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Serial KT Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 02 [16550])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 4 Series Chipset Serial KT Controller

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        I/O ports at 2240 [size=8]

        Memory at f0124000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Kernel driver in use: serial

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567LM-3 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 82567LM-3 Gigabit Network Connection

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 36

        Memory at f0100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Memory at f0125000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at 2100 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [e0] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

        I/O ports at 2120 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

        I/O ports at 2140 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

        I/O ports at 2160 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

        Memory at f0127000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 37

        Memory at f0120000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 32

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=20, subordinate=20, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

        Memory behind bridge: f8000000-f81fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f8200000-00000000f83fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 33

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=30, subordinate=30, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff

        Memory behind bridge: f8400000-f85fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f8600000-00000000f87fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

        I/O ports at 2180 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

        I/O ports at 21a0 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

        I/O ports at 21c0 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

        Memory at f0128000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=32

        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 82801 PCI Bridge

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JDO (ICH10DO) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 82801JDO (ICH10DO) LPC Interface Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 35

        I/O ports at 2248 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 2260 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 2250 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 2264 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 21e0 [size=32]

        Memory at f0126000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

        Capabilities: [b0] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cape Verde PRO [Radeon HD 7750/8740 / R7 250E] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Hightech Information System Ltd. Cape Verde PRO [Radeon HD 7750/8740 / R7 250E]

        Physical Slot: 1

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 34

        Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at f0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        I/O ports at 1100 [size=256]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at f0060000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [48] Vendor Specific Information: Len=08 <?>

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

        Capabilities: [150] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [200] #15

        Capabilities: [270] #19

        Kernel driver in use: radeon

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cape Verde/Pitcairn HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 7700/7800 Series]

        Subsystem: Hightech Information System Ltd. Cape Verde/Pitcairn HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 7700/7800 Series]

        Physical Slot: 1

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 38

        Memory at f0040000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [48] Vendor Specific Information: Len=08 <?>

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

        Capabilities: [150] Advanced Error Reporting

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

```

make.conf: 

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext smp sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssse3"

USE="ffmpeg gnutls hpcups icu mmx mmxext ocr pdf pulseaudio realtime scanner spice sse sse2 sse3 ssh ssl ssse3 theora vhost-net vpx webrtc-aec"

ABI_X86="64 32"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeon radeonsi"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

LINGUAS="de de_DE el en fr fr_FR it tr"

L10N="de el en fr it tr"

FEATURES="candy"

SANE_BACKENDS="pixma"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

XFCE_PLUGINS="clock power multiload-nandhp trash"
```

Mhm, just in case the psu is the bottleneck I guess, it could get difficult to find a 350W psu, I am looking around and some posts on HP forums say there is no possibility to get one because of small form factor, then I eventually found something, but then again it says its out of stock: 

http://www.cputopia.com/psu-replace-350-cfxhp-dc7900-sff.htmlLast edited by Elleni on Sat Oct 22, 2016 5:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zucca

Hi.

I have R7 250E on my server. It's the E model that uses 75W of power max and is usually seen as passive cooled version. I used it on my desktop and worked just fine with a system that had only one case fan. No CPU fan no GPU fan. I had back then a 400W Silverstone Nightjar passively cooled PSU also.

The page you linked tell that the GPU has 61W TDP. So I believe it's the same 75W total power when under full load.

CPU-World tells that the CPU has maximum power usage of 100.31W.

So in a bad situation there's only 64W (rounded down) left to give to other components.

I'd say if there's any problems with the air circulation, your PSU is going to overheat and then maybe overload (because of resistance related things).

First I'd check the current PSU for dust and clean it.

Secondly I'd still buy the 350W PSU (if possible). ;) Since I was ok with same kind of setup, but with passively cooled 400W PSU. I'd bet that 350W with active cooling would be pretty good for the setup you have.

EDIT: I Found this.

Also you might try your luck with "CFX power supply" search.

I hope this helps.

----------

## Elleni

Thank you for your information. I will see if I can get a more powerfull psu. Meanwhile I cleaned the box from dust, and testet what happens when disconnecting hardware like drives or removed 6 out of 8 GB RAM to limit powerconsumption. With lm-sensors I observed that as soon gpu reaches 112 degrees, system is locked (cpu temp is around 45 degrees). I tried to enable fanspeed in the hope of being able  to turn fan to max anf see if it still locks or gets so hot. Sensors tells me that 120 degrees is crit, so I dont know if its normal that system locks at 112 degrees to not damage hardware. As underclocking cpu and/or pcie bus is not an option (to limit powerdrain of other components) because of limited HP bios, I would like to know if there is a possibility to measure actual powerconsumption of components. And I would also like to control fanspeeds of  gpu, cpu and psu. Using OSS radeon driver because depricated fglrx does not support actual stable X server I also dont know if it is possible to underclock gpu.

So I still dont know if its a problem of overheating or too weak psu.

By the way while installing lmsensors I wanted to also activate tickless kernel but I could not find kernel option. was this moved or is there a prequisite I might have missed? And why I cannot adjust fanspeeds?

----------

## Zucca

Whoa!

112°C is definitely too hot. And that's the reason for the lockups. You need to fix that first. Forget the PSU for now.

You should check that the GPU fan is spinning at all.

----------

## Elleni

Hello Zucca, 

ok, I see. The thing is, that right now sensors gives me: 

```
radeon-pci-0100

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:        +75.0°C  (crit = +120.0°C, hyst = +90.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:       +59.0°C  (high = +78.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 1:       +51.0°C  (high = +78.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

```

And this is the normal temperature while emerging stuff, and compiling a new kernel at the same time, so on average desktop use there is not much heat. But as soon as I put load on gpu by glmark2 or world of warcraft for example, it starts getting hotter, and fanspeed on gpu is starting to increase, and I can hear it clearly. Its a pitty, I cannot set fanspeed manually to put it on max, and see what happens.

I thought, maybe it is normal as crit is 120 degrees. 

Mhm, as its a small form factor box, its not much, I can do about. I'll have to check if card is defective or buy another one.  :Smile: 

I'll mark thread as solved, and ask for support from the producer.  :Smile: 

Maybe someone will reply to my open questions anyways.

Howto measure used voltage of components?

Howto control fanspeed?

Why could tickless system setting not be found in kernel configuration?

Howto underclock gpu?

----------

## russK

Elleni,

Just to double-check, the page you linked to with the Radeon R7 250 Eyefinity 4, on the "System Requirements" page says a Minimum of 500 Watt or greater power supply, and they link to a 600W recommended.

So I wondered if you really are seriously underpowered.

In addition to making sure the fan is working.

Regards

----------

## Elleni

Hello russK, 

well card looks exactly like the one linked, and is about 3 years old. Thank you for mentioning the system requirements of the card, I was not aware of.   :Embarassed: 

lspci -v gives: 

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cape Verde PRO [Radeon HD 7750/8740 / R7 250E] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Hightech Information System Ltd. Cape Verde PRO [Radeon HD 7750/8740 / R7 250E]

        Physical Slot: 1

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 34

        Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at f0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        I/O ports at 1100 [size=256]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at f0060000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [48] Vendor Specific Information: Len=08 <?>

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

        Capabilities: [150] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [200] #15

        Capabilities: [270] #19

        Kernel driver in use: radeon
```

yeah, thats what I was thinking too, problem is that this box is delivered with 240W psu and hp does not even sell a more powerfull one. Is it possible, that this is the source of card getting so hot on massive gpu load?

Now after hours of compiling (but no serious tasks for gpu, just surfing and watching movies) sensors gives: 

```
radeon-pci-0100

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:        +75.0°C  (crit = +120.0°C, hyst = +90.0°C)

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:       +61.0°C  (high = +78.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 1:       +53.0°C  (high = +78.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
```

But as soon as I start glmark2 or a game, fan starts getting faster and faster and heat increases to the point where the system locks.

 What are my options here? And yes, the fan is working, I can hear it, but I will open the box and visually check  :Smile: 

----------

## Elleni

Is it possible that more than one connected monitor drains more power and generates more heat? I think I have read something like this. I now deactivated one monitor and while system is emerging stuff, I did run gl2mark, and system did not reach 112 degrees on this run, although it went up until 106 degrees. As soon as glmark run was finished, the gpu temperature went down quickly to 61 atm. 

Reactivating second screen makes temperature climb to 75 degrees again

----------

## russK

Yes another monitor could mean more work for the GPU.  I am not an expert with this type, I am more used to nvidia.

The product PDF sheet (cgax-r7256lm4_web.pdf) agrees with Zucca's comments in terms of the power consumption, it says 61W max, 16W idle.

The glxmark with more monitors may be spiking the power and hence the thermal load very quickly, in that case all of the thermal management needs to be working well or you are in trouble.  If you are up to it you could disassemble the card and ensure good thermal grease and contact of the heat sink (if that's possible, I don't know the details).  And the airflow needs to remove the heat and preferably out of the box.  If it just swirls hot air around the heat sink it does not do much good.

I think the recommended power supply of 600W may be overkill if the rest of the box is relatively low power, they just don't want to recommend a supply that is too small and end up being an issue.

HTH

----------

## ct85711

Heat generation that a cpu and a gpu is pretty close to each other, in that the more it has to work, the more power it uses and more heat it generates.  Just rendering simple text to 2d graphics generally is pretty light on load, as the graphics card does not need to process it much.  Just as russk said, having additional monitors will cause the graphics card to generate more heat, as it now has to process more.

Another way to think of it is like this, think of how hot you get just walking . (basic processing of text and simple graphics)

Now, try sprinting as fast as you can non stop  (running the gl2mark and stuff).  By sprinting non stop, it is almost certain you will be heavily sweating in a relative short amount of time.  This relates directly to the amount of work you put on the graphics card, in that by running gl2mark, you are telling the graphics card to run full blast.

Now air circulation in the case, works right in too of by adjusting the environment you are in from outside to an enclosed room.  If you need to, an easy comparison is by seeing the temperature difference in an weight room that has been empty for a while to one that's been crowded for a while.

----------

## Elleni

I understand, thank you!

Since I ve bought this gpu (almost 3 years) I did not really feel like gaming, so this box was mainly used for desktop tasks that do not put alot of load to gpu, so I had no crashes. Now that I wantet to game a bit, I realized that there is a heat problem. I not even had lm-sensors installed before. First I had to figure out that the problem is not related to low psu capacity. As this was my second thought after thinking on a software bug. At last it effectively seems to be a heat thing. 

Now with one monitor deactivated I gain about 10-15 degrees so I can configure the games gpu settings in a manner, that gpu temperature is about 90 to 95 degrees. Luckily in wow one can set a lock on max. frames so when locking it to 24 fps I can observe temperature not going higher then 93 degrees, even on high graphical settings. But not having frames locked, depending on the area ingame I can get more than 100 fps and then the temperature goes up quite quickly to the degree where system is locking for preventing melting. 

I assume that heatsink is ok, as within minutes the temperature is reduced from 95 to 65 degrees when closing the game. The environement is also quite ok I think, as there is cpu fan sucking (cold) air from the front and blowing it straight to the back of the box, where warm air is comming out. The gpu is sitting right behind the fan so its warm air is going out at the back, so I think this thing is not overheating because of the pc, and there is no difference on heat developpement whether the cover is open or not. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YciLgpnJy6Q

As cpu fan and heatsink seam to work well too, I wonder why the card gets too hot, when not limiting its outcome. Is the cooling system just not adaequate enough to cool it down on full load? Or can this still have to do with my weak psu; I meen, can the gpu fan just not get enough power to spin quickly enough? Or is it still somehow defective. Nevertheless I am happy to have a workaround if running with some gpu load is needed. I will just turn 2nd monitor off nd limit fps to 24 within WoW. Tough I am wondering how hot it would get when installing two more monitors as with one monitor its about 65 degrees warm and with two 75 @ no gpu load. 

Thank you all guys, for your very appreciated help. I did ask the producer for support, in order to see what they suggest.

----------

## Buffoon

Renew the thermal paste between GPU and heatsink.

----------

## russK

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> Renew the thermal paste between GPU and heatsink.

 

Yes it cannot hurt to make sure that interface conducts heat away from the GPU as efficiently as possible.

----------

## Elleni

Hello guys, 

thanks alot. After having replaced thermal paste, gpu operates as intended. On very high/maximum load temperature does not get over 95 degrees most of the time its even under 90 degrees. Within minutes after having switched of gpu load by closing game, temperature falls rapidly and gpu operates at about 65 degrees. So case is definitively solved. Especially as even with highest possible settings, I can use it for long period without overheating at all!   :Very Happy: 

And deacivating 2nd monitor temperature  is reduced further to ~52 degrees when gpu is not on load, so I guess replacing thermal paste did the job and cooling sytem operates effecive enough to hold the card in needed temperature range.

----------

